# [App] Easy App Toolbox



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey everyone!

My next creation is finished (well, the first beta version of it







) -> Easy App Toolbox.

It aims to be a wide collection of tool to handle your apps. For the beginning it contains the following features:


Share/Send apps (via Gmail, Facebook, Whatsapp, etc...)
Backup and Restore to/from Dropbox
Backup and Restore to/from Google Drive
Backup and Restore to/from Box.net
Backup and restore to/from SD card
Backup to PC
App details (permissions, activities, services, files and folders, etc...)

The app does NOT need root access!

As usual, I'm very curious about your feedback! 

Grab the app at the Play Store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.goddchen.android.easyapptoolbox

or via QR code:










Goddchen


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.0-beta2-1 Changelog:

Display file sizes where available
Display proper error Toasts when there are errors loading files via APIs
SD card folder is now "/Easy App Toolbox/"


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.0-beta2-2 Changelog:

Fix in-app purchase notice dialog
Improved listviews for remote files
Improved apps loader filter logic


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.0-beta2-3 Changelog:

Fix an issue with unsupported characters in file names


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.0-beta2-4 Changelog:

Fixed 5 possible crashes
Added sorting to the list screens (sort by name and size)
Added uninstaller feature


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.0-beta2-5 Changelog:

New feature: App Tracker
Sort tracker by last update
Check for existing file in dropbox backup service
Small redesign of main screen
Add sorting to more screens


----------

